# Contents insurance



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

We are about to take occupancy in a rental property in Alhuarin El Grande, the property is detached and fairly rural. We have been offered the alarm system by the previous tenant and it would seems sensible to take it over but we have a cat so I am not sure how alarming the property with a pet is going to work. 

Our rental contract specifies that the landlord is not responsible for anything that happens to our belongings whilst living there which is reasonable and I am looking at contents insurance. 

My question is two fold; Is it recommended to have an alarm system in this area and if so, is anyone familiar with the type of alarm system it should be? Also can anyone recommend contacts insurance providers?

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, we have an alarm system. We also have a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a Cane Corso!
When we are out with both dogs we set our alarm When we go out without them we don't set the alarm as the dogs are a better thief deterrent.
I have mixed views about alarms. Our system is ancient but works. You can set it to cover specific areas of the house and not others. On a couple of occasions when one of our dogs has rushed into the house before I've disarmed the alarm I've noted with amusement that it has taken up to ten minutes before the alarm company has called to check if everything is OK. Time enough for a thief to leg it well away. 
Same with the more sophisticated alarms we had for our business premises in the UK. We were linked directly to the police station but it could take up to five minutes before a cop arrived on the scene.
Our neighbours have all got sophisticated state of the art systems with cameras and so on but that hasn't prevented them from being burgled. We were burgled when we were out with the dogs and I forgot to set the alarm and lower the persianas but I think the thieves had kept watch for a few days and knew we took the dogs out at roughly the same time.
So...I would probably have an alarm system but mainly for the psychological benefit, if you know what I mean. The best safeguard is to lock doors and windows, lower persianas if you have them, don't leave keys in the back door as I stupidly did, allowing our burglar to make a swift and easy escape when we arrived home earlier than usual.
No house is thief proof for the determined professional criminal but you can take precautions against opportunistic thieves.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I live in a fairly rural location and would not be happy without an alarm. Have never had any problems in 16 years. Whether that is the result of the alarm or luck, I do not know? When away though, it is nice to know the alarm is on and connected to the alarm central. I have interior and exterior alarms and if they go off and I am not around, the alarm company will respond and let themselves in via their gate remote control. They will check round to ensure all is well and reset the alarm.
Regarding the cat, keep it outside. Our robot vacuum cleaner once set of the alarm, so there is no way our cat gets inside.
I use Allianz for house and contents insurance.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

When you take out contents insurance, you will be asked the value of the insured goods.

Calculate the real value, then triple it. 

We were insured for contents, then when we were robbed we put in a claim for the value of stolen items. The loss adjuster came round, looked at our stuff (what was left) and decided that our actual contents were worth 3 times what we had declared when we took the policy and cut our claim to 33% of the actual value of the loss as a result....

You may pay a higher premium, but it will be worth it if the worst happens.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Overandout said:


> We were insured for contents, then when we were robbed we put in a claim for the value of stolen items. The loss adjuster came round, looked at our stuff (what was left) and decided that our actual contents were worth 3 times what we had declared when we took the policy and cut our claim to 33% of the actual value of the loss as a result....
> 
> You may pay a higher premium, but it will be worth it if the worst happens.


He shouldn't have done as Spanish companies do not operate the Uk "under-insured" system. They just pay out the full amount insured & any under-insurance is down to the insured.
Same applies to buildings . Pay out the full amount no reductions.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

gus-lopez said:


> He shouldn't have done as Spanish companies do not operate the Uk "under-insured" system. They just pay out the full amount insured & any under-insurance is down to the insured.
> Same applies to buildings . Pay out the full amount no reductions.


Surely that can't be the case?

If I have a house valued at 500k (by the bank, let's say), but only insured for 100k, then unless I have a full or massive loss, I will always win on smaller claims. 

What's to stop me from under-insuring to save on premiums? I appreciate that if the whole place goes up in a cloud of smoke then I'm stuffed, but then that's my risk, surely?

Likewise with contents, how likely is it that you will loose everything? Why not simply insure to a value that you are comfortable with?


----------



## ch1ckpea (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, sounds like an alarm is a sensible precaution and maybe some big dogs. All I can say about the suggestion we leave the cat outside - miaaaowwwwwww!


----------

